# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  آموزش FortiDB

## shab550

سلام. کسی منبع یا مستند آموزشی در مورد FortiDB داره ؟ کاربردی و خوب باشه. فارسی یا انگلیسی. البته ترجیحا فارسی

----------

